# Water soaked silica gel bandanas?



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

WHEW!! Yeah it's hot and I soaked 2 T shirts getting the 30lbs of garlic harvested this AM.

What is the silica product and where can I find it??
You put X amount into a sewn up bandana, soak that in cold water and tie it around your neck for some heat relief.
Anyone here made or used these? I've read about folks making these bandanas and sending them to the troops in Iraq.

Thanks for your info.


----------



## CrashTestRanch (Jul 14, 2010)

same stuff that's in baby diapers that make them swell, also the gel crystals used in gardening soils that swell.

We have a dozen or so we got from my old DoD shop, boss would get pallets of them to send out to the troops
with our parts shipments.


MiraCool Bandana

Water Absorbing Crystals


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I am sure if you Google you can find the instructions..follow them!! If you put too much gel in the tube it will swell so that the tube will not bend to to tie around your neck; also if you soak too long in water same results. I like the style you use a bandana; fold back and stitch the long edge for the tube. Been thinking of visiting a garden center for the crystals to make a couple.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

rhome, I have used them and they are great, as long as you have several to keep rotating out of the fridge or freezer or camping cooler. Depending on the temperature they will warm up and lose effectiveness in 1/2 to two hours.

I just heard that Wal Mart is carrying them, don't know about the price. I'd like to find the crystals and make my own. Important to me, you sew them into material, not just lay them on.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

The ones I get from work have acrylic polymer in them. I believe you can also use those water gel packs you get in the floral dept or gardening center. I think they are called moisture crystals.


----------



## Dixielee (Dec 5, 2003)

I love them too! I do think it is the same thing as "water grabber" that I have seen advertised for mixing with soil. Don't know the real name though. I bought one at a craft market several years ago and liked it so much I wanted more. The brand I have is call Cool Downz. I ordered 10 of them last year and gave to my friends and family for gifts! It may be easier and quicker to just find them online and order a few. They are great!

http://www.cooldownz.com/ 3 for about $20

http://industrialsavings.com/hard-hats/940-12P.html another site $2.98 each or 12 for $25

http://blisstree.com/live/tutorial-make-a-cooling-bandanna-114/ OK, here is a tutorial telling you how to make them. Can you tell I am not doing anything but playing on the computer and listening to the Braves game???????????


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

you can just roll up ice in a bandana

rhome, I just gotta know, why do you waste that second t-shirt? why not just let the first one be soaked(wring it out), and save the nice dry one for when you're done? 

or if you have a dry heat(I do, or dry enough) a wet t-shirt feels great, I just keep dumping water over myself.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I bought some of those absorbant stuff in the garden dept. I just looked for where I hid the bag of it. (it's really hidden).

Make a tube, fill it about 3/4 of the way. Sew it up. soak it, put in frig or freezer, then use when hot. Re-do when it's warmed up. You could just dip in cool water if not anywhere to cool it further.

Angie


http://www.west-point.org/parent/wpp-grad/Coolers.html

http://all-4-thebest.blogspot.com/2007/06/how-to-make-neck-coolers.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_2073447_make-neck-cooler.html


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Just so you know that stuff is toxic and a known carcenogen.


----------



## Dixielee (Dec 5, 2003)

NamasteMama said:


> Just so you know that stuff is toxic and a known carcenogen.


Toxic in what way? If I'm gonna die, I'll at least die cool. Serious question about the toxicity though.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I use these Texas cool vest neck bands. I have two of the chem packs and they last about three hours. I rotate them through the ice chest kept in my truck near the work site so I always have a fresh one to use.

I have tried a number of methods to keep cool while laboring on the farm during warm weather, and the most effective for me is keeping the back of my neck cool. The full cool vests are nice but they are too cumbersome when doing manual labor. If I'm going to be on a machine for hours on end than one of the cool vests would be good, but most of my farm work entails some machine work and some grunt work. I used to use a cold water soaked towel around my neck but they just don't last very long at all before their cooling effectiveness wears off.

http://www.texascoolvest.com/cvcc.htm


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Seems we may be thinking of 2 different products..silica gel is the little pacs in electronics and drugs to keep the product dry or dry flowers. You can heat this to drive water out to reuse..some even turns color to show how much water it has absorbed. Then there is a "macromolecule polymer" that is used in diapers,sanitary products and agriculture that is non-toxic and can be hydrated and dried out for up to six years of use. This is what goes in the neck coolers.


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

I bought 4 of these last week at Natural Bridges National Park. They were a life saver as we hiked around at temps of 104. We then used them the next day at Mesa Verde at 99 degrees in full sun. They saved our vacation as far as I'm concerned. Now I have four of them swole up and sitting in a zip-lok bag wondering how to preserve them for future use. In a pinch they are well worth their weight in GOLD. Just an opinion.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw something like that on one of the home shopping channels, (QVC I think?) they were selling them for 6/$20plus shipping, They claimed their brand stayed cool for a couple of days. They also said the ingredients were not toxic.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Silica gel - look for crystal cat litter
Polymers - look for absorbent diapers

Ice in ziplock sandwich bags gives you a cool drink when it melts.

Cool packs are ammonium nitrate fertilizer and water.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

countrymech said:


> I bought 4 of these last week at Natural Bridges National Park. They were a life saver as we hiked around at temps of 104. We then used them the next day at Mesa Verde at 99 degrees in full sun. They saved our vacation as far as I'm concerned. Now I have four of them swole up and sitting in a zip-lok bag wondering how to preserve them for future use. In a pinch they are well worth their weight in GOLD. Just an opinion.


Hang them up somewhere to dry, then store in clothes drawer till needed the next time.


----------



## Dixielee (Dec 5, 2003)

katy said:


> Hang them up somewhere to dry, then store in clothes drawer till needed the next time.


I have two of them sitting on my desk right now. They do dry completely and can be rehydrated by just leaving them in a sink, bag of water for about 15 minutes. The instructions said not to leave it too long because the granules inside would absorb too much water and burst the seams. I know I have left mine in for an hour and that never happened. I like the bandana type because they also keep the sweat from rolling into my eyes and blinding me! You also don't have to soak them in cold water, tap water is fine.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Avon used to have them.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the info, Sorry about the product wording mixup.
Yes, silica gel is the desiccant.
Looks like I've got plenty of options for DIY or purchasing them VERY SOON.
Wyldthang, I started out 6:30am with a med blue t shirt that quickly turned into a solar panel, next step... a white one.

We did get some relief from this heat this AM with a passing storm that dropped the temps to the mid 70s..now it's time to get the winter carrots planted.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

rhome said:


> Wyldthang, I started out 6:30am with a med blue t shirt that quickly turned into a solar panel, next step... a white one.
> 
> .


you're excused


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I had a Dollar Store gel bandana and it would ooz gooey juice (
-scrt crk


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I like one around my neck, a couple in the cooler with water and then a bandana hanging around my neck and ears tucked up under my hat (kind of a ferigner legion kind of look). Keeps me a lot cooler than bare necked.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

Stuck an ice pack into a tube sock yesterday. Centered it on the back of my neck and tied it on. Continued trimming hooves and worming 27 sheep in relative comfort.

Kathie


----------



## countrymech (Nov 28, 2005)

I let three of them dry on the line for storage and kept one in the fridge for use around the house. I grabbed it yesterday when I was running the riding lawn mower for 4 hours. Once again I was impressed at the difference that it made. Just a thought.


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

We just got some during a recent vacation, bought them at a craft fair. The only problem we've had is that one day, my 7 year old boy got a rash around his neck all the way down to his collarbone and up to his jaw and it itched horribly. So now I'm trying to figure out the best way to keep them clean, apparently they pick up all kinds of skin cells, bacteria grow, voila, rash time. They take so long to dry out, it gives plenty of time for bacteria to colonize. Maybe I should try drying them in the excalibur!


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

My sister sent me a couple of the ones you tie around your neck and I like them a lot. They do keep me cooler when out in the heat, although they leave a kind of pasty sticky feeling around my neck. But when I'm sticky from sweating I hardly notice it.

Maybe zapping it in the microwave for a minute would kill any bacteria, or soaking it in some bleach water before drying it out for storage. I zap my dish sponges in the microwave every night and they never get sour or smelly from bacteria.


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Mom of 4 and rightat thanks for the heads up on potential problems.
Rash could be caused by so many factors...china fabric for one.
Got my bandanas today and put some thru a test run and I've got to agree the bandana helps...2 or 3 in rotation out of the cooler is even better.

Got the garden beds prepped and planted for the winter carrots today.
Good luck


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

I never could stand the cold, clammy feeling around my neck, but then I've never been that hot yet. Highest temperature I've had to deal with was around 115 degrees.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I would worry about whatever chemicals are leaching out of that silicon and directly into my brain.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I passed over this post several times thinking ' Why the heck would anyone want Water soaked silica gel bananas?":shrug: That would be nasty. I guessed I have reached that age when I don't comprehend as fast as I read.:grump:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

When I have to do several hours worth of work in the hottest part of the day, I find jumping in the pond with all my clothes on helps... saves me from having to sweat so much. I keep a five gallon bucket of cool water handy, and occasionally dip my hands in and refresh my 'dousing'.

I always wear long sleeve white cotton shirts and pants... the cotton gets wet either thru water or sweat, and cools me down for hours. Straw hats work best... they can soak up water, and slowly dissipate it.

Besides, I don't have a source of free silica gel bandannas... do have hundreds of old shirts that'll work in a pinch.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

texican said:


> When I have to do several hours worth of work in the hottest part of the day, I find jumping in the pond with all my clothes on helps...


:shocked: I'm sure the leeches draining some blood off helps your feel cool too! Just joshing you, picturing the late summer grossness that is our pond. We scooped up a bunch of buckets of water to pour on the orchard trees and it was FULLL of leeches. The trees love the murk of the pond water and the temperature much better than well water.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

You've got two options here:

1. Find what critter likes to eat leeches and stock your pond with it.
2. Go in the leech-selling business.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Cool packs are ammonium nitrate fertilizer and water.



Oh yea, buy a lot of that and you'll end up on a watch list!


----------



## rhome (Aug 10, 2006)

Amazing thread drift from water soaked bandanas to leeches and HLS watch list...WOW!! and good luck


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Mom_of_Four said:


> :shocked: I'm sure the leeches draining some blood off helps your feel cool too! Just joshing you, picturing the late summer grossness that is our pond. We scooped up a bunch of buckets of water to pour on the orchard trees and it was FULLL of leeches. The trees love the murk of the pond water and the temperature much better than well water.


Haven't seen any leeches yet... hopefully don't.

Getting to the time of year when the surface water (down to about 2' deep) is getting 'hot', and some blue green algae clumps are forming on the surface around the edges........... and my pier and main swimming area is in the furthest most down wind spot... so all that gunk floats and collects there. A few 'cannonballs' and it gets pushed on further to shore. Water's still cool and clear below the surface... 

Thread drift is normal... a cool bandanna, a cool dip in the pool, a bowl of guacamole with some cool lime wedges, a cool.... hey, guacamole... mmmmm... maybe tomorrow, after a day in the hayfield.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"Oh yea, buy a lot of that and you'll end up on a watch list!"

Whatever. I keep a couple in the van, just in case the AC was to fail. There are dozens of chemicals that are potentially dangerous or used in making illegal stuff. Cool packs are available and serve a valid function. You would have to buy a mess of them to gather enough to do serious damage. I refuse to allow nanny state fear to limit my life. I find a zip lock bag of ice cubes much cheaper, so I see no point in stockpiling. However... if I was off-the-grid and doing serious farming, I'd likely make my own cool packs out of fertilizer for work in the fields and then save the resulting liquid to continue its use as fertilizer.


----------

